
Computer identifies the most boring day in history - iuguy
http://www.telegraph.co.uk/science/science-news/8160622/Computer-identifies-the-most-boring-day-in-history.html
======
nolite
too much onion?

[http://www.theonion.com/articles/good-old-days-traced-
back-t...](http://www.theonion.com/articles/good-old-days-traced-back-to-
single-weekend-in-194,18210/)

